# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم GPGDragon-Box تحديثات :  (Latest News Welcome ) upcoming Updates of dragon box V3.30

## mohamed73

*(Latest News Welcome ) upcoming Updates of dragon box V3.30* *Draogn V3.30 New Update* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Software interface Add Skn system,more Nice and simple  
Dragon Software Tools add Click Mobile Suction Gold Code Tools,
This Tool can Support All the CPU auto deduction  
Coolsand CPU Add
Support Coolsand CPU ID 88087000 88083000 88094005 88094006
Support Flash IC 1MB_only  2MB_only  4MB_only  4MB+2M  8MB+4MB  8MB+2MB  8MB_only  16MB+4MB 16MB+8MB 16MB_only 
Support Read info (Read Info get the CPU ID and Flash Size)
Support Read Flash(Read back All Flash Form Mobile and Flash Ram Size + All Info)
Support IMEI Read And Write
Support Read Code form Flash File 
Format and Write Flash Soon will come 
Tip:Coolsand CPU in this update you need manually Pinout(later Will made a help for the set pinout)
     the new update for firmware will full support auto pinfind for coolsand cpu    *gpgDragon Dongle Release:* *For Non Dragon box User !!!*
Support All the Box and USB Cable Flash Mobile
if you are use the Avator Box\IQ-Doctor Box\Super Doctor Box\MTK-BOX\UCT-BOX\ET-BOX\Hyper Box ;this dongle support Box pinfind 
if you are use the other box Like Mastertools\CPF-BOX\Miracle Box or others
you need set pinout or use that box pinfind first 
if you are use USB cable or directly Com port cable(Like Pl2303 Cable) you can untick the scan pinout and support it  *Free GIFT 
We are thinking old User no have the New jigs,so the First 1000 dongle User you can Get the New Jigs P-07A and P-08B for fre*

----------


## mohamed73

New Software Skin Add  
New Software Support the Dragon Dognle and Dragon Box  
Coolsand CPU Update some Pics shared   
Coolsand CPU Read Flash By Dragon V3.30  
Coolsand CPU IMEI Repair By Draogn V3.30

----------


## mohamed73

Help For Dragon Coolsand manual Set Pinout 
Run the Dragon V3.03 and Click Set Pinout Button   
the Pinout Set windows will open,then select Box Port,and Click the SET button   
Hold the Mobile Power key,then Click the Voltage button
Get Mobile Connect Info
the 2.08V or 2.09V or 3.0V is RX
and the 0.8V or 1.4V is TX pin  
after click the Set Button,go back the Dragon V3.30 you need untick the sacn pinout
select coolsand Tap,then you can do anythink with it   *we  are understand this is no good way,we need more easy Like Auto  Pinfind,Format Write Flash,Read\Write NV and more than more update for  Coolsand
Don't worry,we are put the power in here now,it will soon can  realize!!!*

----------

